# body odor / perfume megathread



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

*1. does body odor matter?*



> Double-blind studies found that women prefer the scent of men who are rated as facially attractive.[65] For example, both males and females were more attracted to the natural scent of individuals who had been rated by consensus as facially attractive.[66] Additionally, it has also been shown that women have a preference for the scent of men with more symmetrical faces, and that women's preference for the scent of more symmetrical men is strongest during the most fertile period of their menstrual cycle.[67] Within the set of normally cycling women, individual women's preference for the scent of men with high facial symmetry correlated with their probability of conception.[67] Men's body odor is also affected by their diet, with women expressing preferences for male body odor associated with increased dietary fruit and vegetable and protein content, and reduced carbohydrate content.[68]





> Studies have explored the genetic basis behind such issues as facial symmetry and body scent and how they influence physical attraction. In one study in which women wore men's T-shirts, researchers found that women were more attracted to the bodily scents in shirts of men who had a different type of gene section within the DNA called major histocompatibility complex (MHC).[69] MHC is a large gene area within the DNA of vertebrates which encodes proteins dealing with the immune system[70] and which influences individual bodily odors.[71] One hypothesis is that humans are naturally attracted by the sense of smell and taste to others with _dissimilar_ MHC sections, perhaps to avoid subsequent inbreeding while increasing the genetic diversity of offspring.[70] Furthermore, there are studies showing that women's natural attraction for men with dissimilar immune profiles can be distorted with use of birth control pills.





> n the new study, researchers tested how women's sexual scent preferences changed depending on men's levels of testosterone and cortisol. Male volunteers were given T-shirts to wear for two consecutive nights, during which time they were prohibited from using scented soaps or detergents; drinking or smoking; or eating garlic, onion, green chiles, strong cheeses and other pungent foods. [50 Sultry Facts About Sex]
> 
> Then, female volunteers sniffed the men's shirts and rated the pleasantness, sexiness and intensity of the smells (on scales from 1 to 10). The women also completed a questionnaire about their stage in their menstrual cycles and whether they were using hormonal contraception.
> 
> ...





*2. doesnt this only mean body odor is more a correlated factor but not a deciding factor? changing your smell wont change your face which is the real deal!*

indeed. i think factors like a FACE or high t are way more important then body smell and changing your body smell wont change your face. (btw if you think about it: if you get facial surgery you may look better but you still will smell like an ugly person to women jfl)

but it cant harm you to smell better. people will enjoy your presence more or will at least be less repulsed.

and if we look at the second quote we see something very interesting. we see the connection between body smell and immune system



> *researchers found that women were more attracted to the bodily scents in shirts of men who had a different type of gene section within the DNA called major histocompatibility complex (MHC).[69] MHC is a large gene area within the DNA of vertebrates which encodes proteins dealing with the immune system[70] and which influences individual bodily odors.[71] One hypothesis is that humans are naturally attracted by the sense of smell and taste to others with dissimilar MHC sections, perhaps to avoid subsequent inbreeding while increasing the genetic diversity of offspring.*



*and this even influence the likelyhood of the female orgasm according to a research done by the charitee in berlin*



> Frau muß Mann riechen können - vor allem beim Sex. Das ergab eine bundesweite Fragebogen-Aktion der Berliner Charité zum weiblichen Sexualerleben. Der wichtigste Einflußfaktor auf den weiblichen Orgasmus ist demnach der Geruch des Partners. Bei der Studie handle es sich um eine der detailliertesten Umfragen zum weiblichen Sexualerleben, die je in Deutschland gemacht wurde, sagte Studienleiterin Sabine Grüsser-Sinopoli vom Institut für Medizinische Psychologie.
> 
> Translation:
> Woman must like the smell of a man - especially during sex. This was the result of a big study of the Berlin Charité on female sexuality. According to the study the most important influencing factor on the female orgasm is the smell of the partner. The study contains one of the most detailed surveys on female sexuality ever made in Germany, said study leader Sabine Grüsser-Sinopoli from the Institute of Medical Psychology.
> ...



*3. how can we change the body odor to the better? can we trick the women body into thinking we have a matching immune/MHC system?*

yes we can. while adjusting your diet and increasing your testosterone can improve your body smell in generell its even possible to mimic a matching immune system by using - drums please - parfume

yes many parfumes contain a certain chemical which mimics the smell of a matching immune system. this chemical is called iso e super



> Professor Hans Hatt von der Ruhr-Universität Bochum hat die Molekülstruktur des Iso E Super erforscht. Sie ähnelt einem Pheromon, das Menschen untereinander signalisiert, dass sie nicht blutsverwandt sind. Auf unterschwelliger, aber evolutionsbiologisch bedeutender Ebene bedeutet das: Es darf gefickt werden.
> 
> translation:
> 
> ...




*4. which perfums contain iso e super?*

many. too many to mention them all. one id like to definitely mention is the molecul 1 which literally only consists of iso e super. and while it costs 70 eur for 100ml at amazon you can also do it yourself for less then 20 eur


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 17, 2019)

will read . good thread smellmaxxing is legit. you have you be good in all senses


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 17, 2019)

btw jeremy fragrance is such a megachad



but again - all you need is iso e super. just lol if you dont go for a super minimalistic perfume that only consists of one smell

listen to professor hans hatt


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 19, 2019)

bump


----------



## her (Jul 19, 2019)

Good thread.


----------



## Deleted member 1551 (Jul 19, 2019)

Good info


----------



## The Dude Abides (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> btw jeremy fragrance is such a megachad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude sounds like patrick bateman, that rich person way of talking


----------



## TeemoNation (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> *1. does body odor matter?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To all curry out their


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Jul 20, 2019)

I might buy Molecule 01.
I bought Dior Sauvage a long time ago and all my family members told me it smells bad and too heavy. Ugly people aren't meant to smell like perfume apparently.


Curious0 said:


> I might buy Molecule 01.
> I bought Dior Sauvage a long time ago and all my family members told me it smells bad and too heavy. Ugly people aren't meant to smell like perfume apparently.


This one, right?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

Curious0 said:


> I might buy Molecule 01.
> I bought Dior Sauvage a long time ago and all my family members told me it smells bad and too heavy. Ugly people aren't meant to smell like perfume apparently.



molecule 01 is very subbtle


----------



## Deleted member 2205 (Jul 20, 2019)

Smellmaxxing is a good halo I'll admit.
It's especially effective at attracting your oneitis. Not good for crowd control/attracting multiple foids
I noticed this when a girls talk to me. I can almost remember their scent. And it's always nice to smell it when they're close by. Foids will remember you better.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

Dope said:


> Smellmaxxing is a good halo I'll admit.
> It's especially effective at attracting your oneitis. Not good for crowd control/attracting multiple foids
> I noticed this when a girls talk to me. I can almost remember their scent. And it's always nice to smell it when they're close by. Foids will remember you better.



anime avatar + using the word "foids" is such a failo not gonna lie

but yeah smellmaxxing is legit


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

didnt read lol
already know body odour doesnt matter
foids dont give a shit about how chad smells as it has nothing to do with genetics.


----------



## xForgotMyName (Jul 20, 2019)

good thread


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> didnt read lol
> already know body odour doesnt matter
> foids dont give a shit about how chad smells as it has nothing to do with genetics.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


>


yeah your one of those posters
the ones who put themselves above "incels" and "autistic" posters.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> yeah your one of those posters
> the ones who put themselves above "incels" and "autistic" posters.



its good that you realise that you are both incel and autistic. selfrealisation is the first step to selfimprovement


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> its good that you realise that you are both incel and autistic. selfrealisation is the first step to selfimprovement


are you fucking retarded?
i never said i was incel or autistic.
you just reply to anyone you disagree with branding them incel or autistic 
the superiority complex is extremely embarrassing and retarded. 
your posting on this site for a reason you delusional faggot.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> are you fucking retarded?
> i never said i was incel or autistic.
> you just reply to anyone you disagree with branding them incel or autistic
> the superiority complex is extremely embarrassing and retarded.
> your posting on this site for a reason you delusional faggot.








only a virgin would get so triggered when somebody call him a virgin


----------



## jfcage (Jul 20, 2019)

As for fragrances, YSL - La nuit de l'homme, Dolce&Gabbana - The One EDP got me many compliments, I would recommend these ones. Also Viktor&Rolf - Spicebomb Extreme in the autumn / winter.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> only a virgin would get so triggered when somebody call him a virgin


you are definetly a incel autist in denial.
calling everyone autistic is merely an indication of this


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

> you just reply to anyone you disagree with branding them incel or autistic



not true btw. maybe you get that impression because 95% of your posts are indeed very autistic and incel


norwoodreaper said:


> you are definetly a incel autist in denial.
> calling everyone autistic is merely an indication of this







whatever makes you sleep at night


----------



## Roping Subhuman (Jul 20, 2019)

Why is this even a thread?

JFL just fucking shower frequently and you won't stink. you don't need to overthink it.


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> not true btw. maybe you get that impression because 95% of your posts are indeed very autistic and incel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my posts arent autistic or incel.
also why would i give a fuck about some cum guzzler on a looksmax forum who thinks he isnt incel?
i couldnt care either way, im gonna sleep either way you utter delusional spastic.


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

norwoodreaper said:


> my posts arent autistic or incel.
> also why would i give a fuck about some cum guzzler on a looksmax forum who thinks he isnt incel?
> i couldnt care either way, im gonna sleep either way you utter delusional spastic.



make some more posts full of incel rage to show how you totally not care






btw cant remember a single post of you which wasnt full of anger and frustration


----------



## norwoodreaper (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> make some more posts full of incel rage to show how you totally not care
> 
> 
> 
> ...


keep coping u utter subhuman cuckold


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

keep proving my point


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 20, 2019)

Need cliffs for iso e super


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> Need cliffs for iso e super



*esearchers found that women were more attracted to the bodily scents in shirts of men who had a different type of gene section within the DNA called major histocompatibility complex (MHC).[69] MHC is a large gene area within the DNA of vertebrates which encodes proteins dealing with the immune system[70] and which influences individual bodily odors.[71] One hypothesis is that humans are naturally attracted by the sense of smell and taste to others with dissimilar MHC sections, perhaps to avoid subsequent inbreeding while increasing the genetic diversity of offspring.* 

iso e super fakes smell of a fitting mhc


----------



## Deleted member 2095 (Jul 20, 2019)

Get fragrance dupes. Hella cheap and they smell 1:1 and often last longer than authentic


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> *esearchers found that women were more attracted to the bodily scents in shirts of men who had a different type of gene section within the DNA called major histocompatibility complex (MHC).[69] MHC is a large gene area within the DNA of vertebrates which encodes proteins dealing with the immune system[70] and which influences individual bodily odors.[71] One hypothesis is that humans are naturally attracted by the sense of smell and taste to others with dissimilar MHC sections, perhaps to avoid subsequent inbreeding while increasing the genetic diversity of offspring.*
> 
> iso e super fakes smell of a fitting mhc


So what’s the deal with pheromones and being able to “smell high testosterone” that no fappers always go on about? Legit?


----------



## paulie_walnuts (Jul 20, 2019)

Wannabe6ft2 said:


> So what’s the deal with pheromones and being able to “smell high testosterone” that no fappers always go on about? Legit?


dude just read the op


----------



## Wannabe6ft2 (Jul 20, 2019)

paulie_walnuts said:


> dude just read the op


Did do. Is there a list somewhere with perfumes that contain iso e. I’ve got a tonne of them would be interesting to see if I’ve been using it.


----------



## tehVigilante (Dec 16, 2019)

So cliffs: Be High T and wear a fragance with iso e super?


----------



## Deleted member 4310 (Dec 16, 2019)

I use Gucci or Hugo boss perfume, not because I deluded myself into thinking i will be attractive to women but to at least it makes you more pleasant to be around and I kind of like how Gucci guilty smells, it gives me a confidence-boost in the morning when I put it on.


----------



## EdwardCullen (Jun 30, 2020)

jfcage said:


> As for fragrances, YSL - La nuit de l'homme, Dolce&Gabbana - The One EDP got me many compliments, I would recommend these ones. Also Viktor&Rolf - Spicebomb Extreme in the autumn / winter.


Those are both date night fragrances that smell amazing, but la nuit has shit projection and longevity


----------



## prettyboycel (Jun 30, 2020)

For those that dont know anything about fragrance, the only name you should remember is Aventus. 
This thing literally changed my view on fragrances. It is the most worshiped fragrance by all perfume connoisseurs, but is also super expensive. If you can get a sample at Macys then you should try and see for yourself.
Having a good fragrance will definitely increase your SMV because you will smell expensive. You think rich people ever smell like curries? No because they like expensive perfumes. Perfumes are high class and mostly rich people are interested in niche and expensive perfumes instead of generic branded perfumes. 
It will not make you go from normie to chad, but if you are already a bit attractive it can make girls approach you to smell you or open conversations. 
if you are a legit lookxmaxxer you should invest in a legit perfume, Aventus beung the number one choice. Try it and youll see for yourself. Im a long time perfume connoisseur and ive collected perfumes for 12 years now.


----------



## yorker12 (Jun 30, 2020)

Roping Subhuman said:


> Why is this even a thread?
> 
> JFL just fucking shower frequently and you won't stink. you don't need to overthink it.


Yeah and using perfume will give you a halo. Have you ever met a person where a good, not overly applied, perfume was a looksmin for them? A good fragnance makes you smell expensive.

As for chicks, a good perfume gives them an excuse to come talk to you or smell you, especially drunk ones, they fucking love a good smelling guy in a party.


----------



## jfcage (Jun 30, 2020)

EdwardCullen said:


> Those are both date night fragrances that smell amazing, but la nuit has shit projection and longevity



It is now shit indeed because of reformulation. But if you manage to get an older bottle (pre 2015) it had good longevity and sillage, it was simply one of the best fragrances ever.


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jun 30, 2020)

one time in school i got a compliment about my fragrance. I choked of course and ruined any chance of a conversation but thats life.

the ones i have (i just pick a random one usually) are
Zegna Bergamot 
Z Zegna
Sal Ferragamo Uomo
Dior Homme
DH Intense
Valentino Uomo

and some old Jermyn Street one i got in london which is very mild but nice.


----------



## Mouthbreath (Oct 16, 2020)

The effect of roids on others around you - girls and sex


I just leave these screenshots here, it's from a well known forum.




looksmax.org


----------

